# Ankev has cocked up his registration and been banned!



## Cycling Naturalist (7 Jul 2007)

Andy Kevill has sent me a private email to say that something has gone wrong with his registration as "ankev" and he can't get in. He's a thoroughly decent chap and of benefit to any forum, so could you please have a look and see if you can sort it out and register him.


----------



## redcogs (7 Jul 2007)

i have noticed someone named 'andy in sig' posting here. He could be an imposter, but wouldn't it be too much of a coincidence? his speciality is exactly that of the former Ankev, ie, peddling deeply flawed and reactionary views from the home of Marx.

Its enough to make one squirm.


----------



## Andy in Sig (7 Jul 2007)

Indeed boys, 'tis I. I suppose I could stick with this name for now. I'll never be happy with IT until they develop a computer which does what you tell it to do while you're slurping on a cup of tea and absentmindedly getting all the commands wrong.


----------



## Shaun (8 Jul 2007)

Okay, well, I checked for a user named "ankev" and no one has registered that username.

If you want me to convert "Andy in sig" to "ankev" let me know - it's do-able! [real word?]


----------



## graham56 (9 Jul 2007)

Noticed there is an Ankev1 registered on July 5th member #301


----------

